# Fuel Injection has arrived!



## stihlavarna (Mar 11, 2013)

Outdoor Power Tools | STIHL USA Mobile

Things should get interesting once it goes over to chainsaws.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 19, 2013)

no thanks i will stick to my carburetors.


----------



## jessejames (Mar 26, 2013)

Can you jump start my chainsaw, my battery's dead


----------

